# Electric monster attacks hill



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

This should be a REALLY interesting year for EV racing. From drag racing all the way to Pike's Peak. Some really good cars are set to be unleashed in several forms of racing.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Made it into Mission Impossible, will be interesting to see what gets featured in a Bond film or some Fast&Furious sequel


----------

